# New sub-forum suggestion



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I know we have this forum "life after divorce" but for the most part this seems to deal with immediate life after the divorce. I think it would be nice if another sub-forum was added to this section something along the lines of "recovered from divorce" for people who have been divorced and moved beyond it to better lives. I do not think I would be ready to migrate to that sub-forum just yet but I think it could be very inspirational to those of us who are currently recovering. How is life 12 months out? What kind of new relationships have been formed and how did the divorce effect them? I know some of these things are discussed in this sub-forum, but there is still a lot of "ohmygod, ohmygod, ohmygod why did it happen to me?" going on here (I am one of them at times)


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Second that. It would be nice to have a spot where people can go to get assurance that life DOES go on after divorce...sometimes so well you just cant believe it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Do we ever fully really recover though? Or shall I say, are we ever how we were?

LOL. I know I will never view marriage the same way again.

And this IS life after divorce...?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> Do we ever fully really recover though? Or shall I say, are we ever how we were?
> 
> LOL. I know I will never view marriage the same way again.
> 
> And this IS life after divorce...?


We shouldn't just settle for recovery, we must strive to be better. To learn and grow from our experiences and have a better life than the one we had before. Even if we are the one who was abandoned, we must use the event of divorce to become better persons than we were. I don't want to recover, I want to prosper and grow


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

5 years post divorce here and my life is better than it has ever been. It is full of post divorce challenges but I can handle things better now that I am truly happy.

I would vote yes for the sub forum.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> Do we ever fully really recover though? Or shall I say, are we ever how we were?
> 
> LOL. I know I will never view marriage the same way again.
> 
> And this IS life after divorce...?


I think you do so long as you don't try to recover to the old you. For me that person is WAY gone. Mr "I will do everything in a realtionship and take nothing for myself". I look at realtionships much more about balance now and don't even recognize the old me. First things I did when divorced is buy the truck I always wanted and get lasik that I always wanted. Felt good to do for me for a change.

When I hear people speak of recovered after divorce what I think of is that they have found the new them.


----------

